

First React Native App on Google Play - pvinis
https://mobile.twitter.com/reactjs/status/615638361328349185

======
norman784
Found a weird how the screens animations (maybe b/c know that is react and it
works different than Android framework app).

Need to check when comes it out, hope isn't like reactjs b/c din't like it.

